# Modified boardman feeder



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I usually feed on a top board, but being as early it is in the season the bees on one hive have been slipping around the jars and trying to build comb in the empty box that was housing the syrup. I redisigned the boardman feeder so I could feed on the bottom board and eliminate the comb building problem.

The most obvious modification that I made is that it is a double jar feeder, I also extended the part that slides into the have 4 inches so it is well in side to help eliminate some robbing problems and milled a handle on the back side to make it easier to grab and place or remove from the hive.

Obvious that I did not fix the winter feeding issue, but it should work well for summer feeding needs.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you every used hive top feeders. i have some and like them for winter feeding and have entrance feeders that i use at this time if year


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, but I only use them for queen rearing. In this case it is not possible because the top box is an 8 frame that I was feeding in in the spring and never got around to taking it off of the top of the hive, anyway they drew it out and the queen found here way up there and is using it as a brood chamber. I am going to play it safe and wait until spring to cut the comb out and wire it back into frames. Current plan for this hive is to feed so they can get some stores put up and then winter over as is.


----------

